# Grand Canyon Noncommercial River Trip Regulations Are Updated



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*GCPBA RiverNews 10/6/2018 - Grand Canyon Noncommercial River Trip Regulations Are Updated*

Grand Canyon National Park recently updated their noncommercial river trip regulations. The new regulations are dated October 2, 2018. River trips are required by the Park to have a printed copy of the regulations with them at all times. Regulations dated earlier than this are not sufficient. The new regulations can be viewed and printed at this link:

https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/upload/Noncommercial_River_Trip_Regulations.pdf

River trips without the current regulations will have delays during the river trip orientation with the Lees Ferry ranger. The river trip permit holder has the responsibility of ensuring that all participants comply with the terms and conditions of the river trip permit as stated in the Noncommercial River Trip Regulations.

Included in the new regulations is language GCPBA discussed with the Park about various topics, noted in Appendix B on page 31. 


GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
 Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website www.gcpba.org.*
*We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

what are the major changes?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

T.O.Mac said:


> what are the major changes?


Take a look at page 31.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Im too lazy, whats on page 31?


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

a list of all the changes  I was wondering what the GCPBA thought was significant from their distinct perspective.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

_I see one major change.......:shock:

Page 20, Human Waste Carry-Out System, Item B, 

*Toilet Seat Must seal well to keep flies out.*_


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I wonder how well it must seal? Will an eco-safe be sufficient, or are we talking full on seal every time?


----------



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

Rock must be at least 5 lbs


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

:mrgreen:


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Rapid Resolver said:


> Rock must be at least 5 lbs


Morning after burrito night!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

almortal said:


> Morning after burrito night!



That's definitely 5 lbs....




...but most certainly not rock-like!


----------



## dljaquette (Feb 22, 2014)

*next step on groover regulations*

Park Service will have periodic spot checks at random spots along the river to take the weight of the groover to confirm proper respect for the river corridor. \


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

caverdan said:


> _I see one major change.......:shock:
> 
> Page 20, Human Waste Carry-Out System, Item B,
> 
> *Toilet Seat Must seal well to keep flies out.*_


FYI, we used bleach crystals in the groover last month on the grand. No bugs. No flies, no beetles, nuthing. FTW!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We had TONS of flies on our recent GC trip. We used the powdered bleach in the groover as well. The flies seemed to get worse as we got closer to Diamond. My first time down the Grand. I was pretty surprised that there were that many. No other bugs to speak of other than the scorpion that stung me.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

This was the product we used.


----------

